# What to do after 12th ? [PCM + CS student]



## the_conqueror (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm a PCM + Cs student and I'm just going to begin with my 12th standard. I'm really confused about what should I do after my 12th. 
1 year before, I thought of cracking IIT-JEE. But after getting the taste of Science for 1 year, I'm beginning to think that JEE isn't my cup of tea. Only subjects in PCM that interests me is Maths, and somewhat Physics. I have lost my interest in Programming too. That is why thinking of 'Engineering' gives me nightmares.
 Apart from the studies, I have recently grown my interest in VFX & 3d Modelling, thanks to VideoCopilot.net, and a few friends(including rajatGod512). I wanted to get into that field but I've heard that jobs in this field are of low salaries. .

Then, on second thought, I again think about Engineering. I think I have the potential of getting into a good Engineering college, if not an an IIT. But then again, a problem arises. Which field to choose in engineering ? 
1. Mechanical = Physics -> No way​2. Chemical = Chemistry -> Again a big NO​Only field that feels suitable is Computer Sc, if I'm able to grow my interest in programming.

 A few months ago, I heard about this college - DSK Supinfocom, Pune. It offered courses in 3d designing, animation, and game designing. I was pleased to hear that. So, I researched a bit. I found that this institute is pretty new, just 4-5 years old. I didn't hear too much about their campus placements and internships. But I was able to understand that the jobs offered are generally in Indian Companies. The doubts and problems I have in my mind regarding this institute :
1. The fees they are demanding for a full 5 years course is more than 20 lakhs. So I'll surely need to take a loan. Now the thing that worries me is this, that at the end of the course, can I expect a high salary job, which allows me to repay my loans in less than 3 years.​2. This field requires an artistic and creative approach and  a strong imagination. I feel that I lack these specific qualities. Or I have the potential to be creative and imaginative, but I'm yet to discover that  .​

So, bring in your suggestion guys, and correct me incase I'm misinformed. 
And also, suggest me some ways to -
1. improve my English(grammar+vocabulary). I'd like to study grammar from scratch, so suggest some book, or e-book . 
2. Grow my interest in Programming.
3. Discover the 'creative' and 'imaginative' part of me.
4. Improve my writing skills.
5. Suggest some more fiields in engineering (suitable for me).
6. Suggest good engineering colleges with high reputation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

> 1. Mechanical = Physics -> No way
> 2. Chemical = Chemistry -> Again a big NO


who told you this?you have to study maths,physics & chemistry in B.Tech 1st year no matter what the branch is.from 2nd year onwards only you study subjects specific to your branch.fluid dynamics(aka advanced version of Bernoulli theorem & such) is a subject in both mechanical & chemical engineering.also don't confuse chemical engineering with chemistry.chemical engineering is more like applied portion of chemistry used in industrial settings..e.g.B.Sc/M.Sc chemistry student learns about various chemical reactions being done in laboratory & B.Tech(chemical engg) student learns about how to make chemical products in factory based on reactions learned/known by chemistry students(imagine the difference in preparing sulfuric acid in a test tube in lab & in a 3 floor building size reactor in a factory).mechanical engineering involves designing machines/reactors/pumps etc commonly used in industries & you also have to learn some programming too like MATLAB because many machines need a programmed input/control.

for basic english grammar read wren & martin(a famous book).no one can "grow your interest" & except for a few pvt colleges only decent engg colleges in India are those where you get selected by getting a good rank in exams like AIEEE & not by simply paying a large tuition fees.


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which colleges ? Please name a few for me.
Btw, thanks for your input.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

check this thread for some suggestions:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/career-planning-progression/171638-engineering-private.html
i recommend talking directly to final year/pass out students of a college to know the reality(like those duped by arindam chaudhary IIPM ad campaign never talked to pass out students of IIPM or else they would not have fallen for this scam).


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 30, 2013)

HELP GUYS !!!!  Give some more replies !


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 30, 2013)

^^ Read the thread suggested by white_star999


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 31, 2013)

^ I read it already. Well, that answers just 1/3rd part of the problem. What  about other things I mentioned ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 31, 2013)

as i see Q1,2,& 6 have been answered.Q4 does not need any special answer.just practice writing & unless you are aiming for a good essay score(which rarely come in engineering studies) it should be enough if you can just follow basic grammar rules.Q3 is more of a philosophical question & you are the only one who can answer it.similarly Q5 can also be answered only by you.if maths is the only thing that interests you & you are not afraid of 12th class electricity & magnetism then maybe you should look at electrical engineering.if even this is not possible then based on your preferences all major engg branches like CSE,electronics,civil,mechanical,electrical are not an option for you & in that case it would be better to simply do a B.Sc in maths & some programming/animation along side & maybe an MBA later.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, thanks a lot. Any info on the DSK Supinfocom institute ?  Or do you know any other forum where i can get more info about the salaries, job opportunities and institutes in the fields of vfx , game designing, and the likes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2013)

make a new thread about this.some members here know about opportunities in these fields.


----------

